# Creating the sky



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok so my wife volunteered me to paint the room for our children's ministry at church. They want it to have murals to be fun for the kiddos (I'm not doing the murals) but they want me to paint the hills, grass, and sky. For the sky the got a sky blue and a cobalt blue. They want the cobalt blue at the top and teh sky blue at the bottom and they want to blend/fade them together. I don't do faux or anything close so this will probably be a onetime deal for "charity". The good thing is the owner of ACE goes to church with me so he hooked us up with Pratt & Lambert, last time they did something for the youth the YM went to Wally World. Any tips on doing this would be apprieciated.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm not a faux-er either but I would try spraying the fade by startying close and pulling away or using a brush to stipple the transition. Not sure if this is the answer but it's what I would try...


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

going along andyman's idea.. I would do the same, use sprayer and do a fade


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

I was hoping to do it without a sprayer. They may just end up with a one color sky.


----------



## upnorthmn (Jun 14, 2009)

Maybe try dry rolling the two colors together for the transition?


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

If you not going to spray then wet on wet with two colors is the way with rollers. On the second color (darker) I might even add some glaze to the paint at first to help in the effect. And at the area where the two colors join, dont be hesitant to get a brush out and blend a bit. Cobalt blue is dark for a sky mural. IMO.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

*Sprayers?!?*

wha?

Apply your sky blue to the bottom two thirds of the wall, and bring the cobalt down to the sky blue. Mix the cobalt paint with a water based glaze and *record* the formula (use the small clear plastic measuring tubs that can be found at box stores or better yet at a dedicated paint store to get an exact ratio) in case you need to mix more later, then begin to blend the cobalt into the sky blue base color using a _subtraction_ method with *smooth* cotton rags. That is to apply the glaze with a small brush and dab the areas that blend into the sky blue until you reach a suitable blended look.
You will have to mix the glaze to your personal preference so experiment a bit first in an area that is not highly visible. Remember glaze will stay open longer than just plain paint, but you still need to race the clock.

Most of all have fun and *do not become too critical of your work*, finished faux is subjective and this is a volunteer job after all.



*EDIT:* For the sky into space appearance, you might consider also painting the ceiling cobalt and randomly spattering white paint to resemble stars...a brush with a small amount of white paint flicked upwards.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks....I like the ceiling idea but it's a drop ceiling.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

WAGGZ said:


> Thanks....I like the ceiling idea but it's a drop ceiling.


Push the _limits_ of what is considered civilized by proper folk! *Apply* that cobalt to the lightweight drop ceilings and make it WERK!!!

just kidding, I can get a _bit_ carried away. 

I along with the rest of us fume suckers would love to see some before and afters if you get a chance! 

*OR*:

A detailed written account of the process and results.

*OR:*

A completely false fabrication of what you had planned and how you saw it working out in your mind***.










**because due to a busy work schedule you weren't able to tackle the project*.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Waggs,

There is a thousand year old wallpaper mural company in France called Zuber (OK, maybe not 1,000 year old). They are most famous for "Panoramic Scenics" that cost THOUSANDS of dollars - each one is hand blocked with 300 - 400 year old wood blocks (no exaggeration) . The panoramic scenics are famous for the "Zuber Sky", which are finely graduated tones from a deep color at the zenith to a light pale color at the horizon - just like nature. 










(BTW, the camera image of this scenic does not do justice to the subtleties of the fade - in real life, the blend is as good as nature's own) 

These are expertly created by hand with brushes that blend the fade.










Yah, I know you have no faux experience - but you are an experienced painter who knows how to handle a brush and who can learn quickly how to blend colors with that brush.

"feel the force, young Jedi"


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Honestly I'm thinking about spraying now. I like Wise's idea. So I'm gonna get a 3rd blue nearly black. Spray the dropped ceiling. I'm just gonna have fun. Then the muralist could do planets on the ceiling. The murals will be of different stories in the Bible. I'll post pics but may be a while.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

Just for giggles a while back and as a knowledge experiment I wanted to fade some colors together while spraying my sons tree house. I put two or three different greens and browns in the bucket and let fly. Did not work out quite like I planned. There were columns on the wall of a mixed color of everything in the bucket that varied in darkness somewhat randomly. 

I've always wanted to do a stepped fade pattern where you start with your base color and then mix it with progressive steps of white until you get to the lightest part of the shade. I was thinking of doing it on a shingled gable.

Maybe u you could start with your main color bucket. spray a couple feet and have a back roller start feathering and a third guy adding proportions of the second color to first bucket and running a mixer while you continue to shoot. Yeah, that's the way.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

WAGGZ said:


> Honestly I'm thinking about spraying now. I like Wise's idea. So I'm gonna get a 3rd blue nearly black. Spray the dropped ceiling. I'm just gonna have fun. Then the muralist could do planets on the ceiling. The murals will be of different stories in the Bible. I'll post pics but may be a while.


'Git you some! I will be eagerly awaiting word on progress and finish pics.

:thumbup:


----------



## flowjo (Apr 25, 2009)

i love doing color fades like that, start with a small scale get a piece of paper and practice with those 2 colors.

make a line with your cobalt then mix sky and cobalt very little sky , then a little more sky till you get to the fade close enough to go pure sky

i would do it all with a sponge or brush thats a big job btw lol i guess depends how good you want it to look


----------



## flowjo (Apr 25, 2009)

ohh and make sure you prime it a color that wont affect your finish


----------

